
Getting the Amiga 500 Online - erickhill
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=168
======
PavlovsCat
Oh! I never was into BBS either (though I was into BTX for a bit as a kid
haha), but I have an A4000T with a non-functioning HD.. I've been meaning to
fix that up with a CF card reader for ages, and I think it's time. Bookmarked,
thank you <3

------
josteink
Reading this, I guess I should be happy I had the A1200 :)

------
kstenerud
OK seriously, who the hell puts up a 5MB PNG banner image???

